# CA 3602 Subwoofer Problem



## Majingbu (May 28, 2009)

Hey gang,

So a few months ago I bought a Cyber Acoustics CA 3602 2-Speaker + Subwoofer sound system because I was sick of wearing headphones. 

I get home, plug the system in, and it's fine for a while. Then all of a sudden my wife comes home one night and says "What's that noise?" Walking into the office where the speakers are hooked up, my subwoofer is giving off a THUNDEROUS feedback. I mean we're talking shake-half-the-house thunderous. I turn the system off, check all the connections for frays, loose connections, etc, and turn it back on. The system returns to normal. I figure it could have been interference from another cable, as I've seen that kind of thing happen before, especially with cable connections. 

Last night, a few months after the initial event and sporadic events in between, my sub starts booming again, inexplicably. I'm not jostling cables, moving stuff around, or causing an upset with the connections in any way. So I turn it off and go back to headphones so as not to keep half the neighborhood up. Today, I've completely isolated the speaker system from the computer, any other cables, etc, and plugged it into a wall jack. Turning it on through the volume dial, the same thunderous feedback comes from the sub. There is literally nothing touching the cables, it's just the sub, the volume dial, and the plug into the wall. Is my sub just screwed? Or is there some magical fix that I'm unaware of?

I've seen things about cell phones causing problems, as well as microphones causing high pitched squeals, which I'm familiar with, but this is literally house-shaking bass that refuses to stop unless I cut the power to the sub completely. Help!

--Bu


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely the control module or the amp is faulty.


----------

